# White Masseratti



## JRE313 (Jan 10, 2012)

Here ya go


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice pic, but it looks more cooked than Olymus Camera Inc's books


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 10, 2012)

If it is a white Maserati, how come it isn't white? Oh... that overdone HDR look.... ruined what could have been a lovely photo!


----------



## JRE313 (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks for the input


----------



## Derrel (Jan 11, 2012)

Pretty good for a car show photo!! There are always soooo many distracting elements in the background--other cars, signs, sexy models, gawking car show attendees scoping on the sexy models, etc,etc.. And yeah, the image is "cooked"...but in a decent way. Love the purple and lavender colors in the background. I've seen many car show pics that were much,much worse in all areas. This isn't too bad.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 11, 2012)

Maybe just ever so slightly tone it down a bit.  If it is something you would want to do of course.


----------

